# [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*[Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

*Vorwort*

Nach einer etwas längeren Überlegung und Motivation von KaiTorben habe ich ein paar Musterkonfigurationen erstellt. Die Idee ist, dass sich der zu Beratende nicht nur den Guide zur Kaufberatung durchliest, sondern auch in diesem Thread vorbeischaut und sein eventuelles Budget und seine Wünsche schonmal mit den hier aufgeführten Konfigurationen abgleicht. Genauso kann jeder von uns, sofern er mag, sich hier eine Grundlage holen und bei Bedarf erweitern. Sinn des Ganzen sollte sein, dass man nicht immer wieder von Grund auf neue Konfigurationen aufbauen muss, sondern eventuell schonmal eine Grundlage hat, auf die man aufbauen kann. Ebenfalls wird eine Kaufberatung somit konkretisiert und beschleunigt, da jeder, v.a. der potenzielle PC-Käufer, etwas schwarz auf weiß vor sich liegen hat. Anders als bei eBay oder Elektromärkten vorgefertigten Systemen, bekommt man so auch mehr für sein Geld. Mit ein bisschen Glück wird es in naher Zukunft weniger User geben, die mit Fertigkonfigs oder mit 800Watt Billignetzteilen hier aufkreuzen, wenn das hier aufmerksam gelesen wird.
Deshalb hier vorweg die Info: *Diese Konfigurationen sind zwar von mir verfasst, sollen aber lediglich als Grundlage dienen und keine fertige Kaufentscheidung darstellen. Es soll hiermit nur ein gezielteres Kaufgespräch geführt werden können und vorab eine Basis geschaffen werden, sodass nicht immer wieder bei 0 angefangen werden muss.* 

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


1.    Office PCs​2.   Gaming PCsa) Kein OC
b) OC möglich
​3. Rendering/Gaming PCs 2in1a) Kein OC
b) OC möglich

​4. SLI/CF Gaming PCs (fiktiv)​5. Fragen und Antworten

6. ACHTUNG!!

7. Nachwort​





*1. Office PCs*

*i3 Office PC ~350€ (HD2500 iGP ohne SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST500DM002)
1 x Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM  4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML4GX3M1A1600C9)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
2 x Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Chieftec Mesh CT-01B schwarz
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3

--> i3 Low Budget Office PC HD2500 350€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Bei dieser Konfiguration ist keine Grafikkarte ausgewählt, da der i3 3220 einen integrierten Grafikchip hat, der i.d.R. für Surfen, Office etc. ausreicht.





*
i3 Office PC ~400€** (HD4000 iGP ohne SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i3-3225, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33225)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
2 x Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Chieftec Mesh CT-01B schwarz
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3

-->i3 Low Budget Office PC HD4000 400€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Der Unterschied zwischen diesem PC-System und dem für 350€ ist lediglich der Prozessor, der eine stärkere Grafikeinheit besitzt, und der RAM, der auf 8GB aufgestockt wurde. Somit ist man auch für etwas aufwändigere Arbeiten gerüstet. Außerdem bietet die Festplatte jetzt 1000GB Speicherplatz.



*i3 Office PC ~480€ (HD4000 iGP und SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i3-3225, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33225)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
2 x Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Chieftec Mesh CT-01B schwarz
1 x Cougar A350  350W ATX 2.3

-->i3 Low Budget Office PC HD4000 480€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

In diesem System wurde zusätzlich eine SSD-Festplatte (Solid State Drive) verbaut, was den darauf installierten Programmen sowie dem Betriebssystem einen erheblichen Performance-Schub gibt.


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*








2.) Gaming PCs*
*a) kein OC
* 
*i3 Gaming PC ~610€ (mit AMD HD 7870 ohne SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRT0-L0UAY0BZ)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180)

-->i3 Low Budget Gaming PC AMD 7870 625€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Dieses Low-Budget Spiele System, bestehend aus einem i3 und einer HD7870 ist ideal für den Gamer mit kleinem Geldbeutel. Dieses System ist durchaus in der Lage, mit Battlefield 3 fertig zu werden, wobei man in der Texturqualität und der Auflösung Abstriche machen muss.



*i3 Gaming PC ~685€ (mit AMD HD 7870 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRT0-L0UAY0BZ)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180)

-->i3 Mid Budget Gaming PC AMD 7870 mit SSD 700€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Diesem System wurde eine SSD Festplatte zugefügt.






*i5 Gaming PC ~745€ (mit AMD HD 7950 ohne SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 MidClass Gaming PC non-oc AMD HD 7950 ohne SSD 750€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Dieses Spielesystem ordnet sich in der oberen Mittelklasse ein. Der i5 mit 4 echten Kernen kann es problemlos mit allen aktuellen Spielen auf sich nehmen. Die AMD HD 7950 ist der direkte Konkurrent der GTX 660Ti und kann auch aufwändige Spieletitel mit FullHD Auflösung und hohen Details wiedergeben.



*i5 Gaming PC ~825€ (mit AMD HD 7950 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 MidClass Gaming PC non-oc AMD HD 7950 mit SSD 850€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

SSD-Festplatte hinzugefügt.






*i5 Gaming PC ~785€ (mit AMD HD 7970 ohne SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 HighEnd Gaming PC non-oc ohne SSD 800€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Dieses System wurde mit einer stärkeren Grafikkarte ausgestattet, eine der aktuell schnellsten Single-GPU Karten des Grafikkartenmarktes. Damit sind Spieletitel auf höchsten Detailstufen bei FullHD Auflösung möglich.



*i5 Gaming PC ~865€ (mit AMD HD 7970 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 HighEnd Gaming PC non-oc mit SSD 880€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

SSD wurde hinzugefügt.






*i5 Gaming PC ~820€ (mit NVIDIA GTX 670 ohne SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 HighEnd Gaming PC non-oc nVidia GTX670 ohne SSD 835€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Die AMD HD 7970 wurde durch die GTX 670 ersetzt. Die Grundleistung der beiden Karten ist nahezu identisch, die Übertaktbarkeit der AMD HD dagegen wesentlich potenter. Die NVIDIA Karte punktet (mMn) mit Physix, da das bei Boderlands2 schon sehr interessant ist.



*i5 Gaming PC ~900€ (mit NVIDIA GTX 670 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 HighEnd Gaming PC non-oc nVidia GTX670 mit SSD 920€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

SSD hinzugefügt.



zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
_*







b)OC möglich*_

*i5 Gaming PC ~850€ (mit AMD HD 7950 ohne SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 Gaming PC OC mögl. AMD HD 7950 ohne SSD 850€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Der Unterschied des i5 3570K zum i5 3450 ist schlichtweg die Übertaktbarkeit und der marginal höhere Grundtakt, der allerdings eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Wer vorhat, seinen Computer zu übertakten, sollte zu einem der K-Modelle greifen. Wie in der Einkaufsliste schon zu sehen ist, ist zum Übertakten daher ein z77-Chipsatz nötig und ein leistungsstarker Kühler. Zu den Grafikkarten ist ja schon alles gesagt.



*i5 Gaming PC ~930€ (mit AMD HD 7950 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 Gaming PC OC mögl. AMD HD 7950 mit SSD 935€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

SSD hinzugefügt.






*i5 Gaming PC ~925€ (mit AMD HD 7970 ohne SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Porwer E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 Gaming PC OC mögl. AMD HD 7970 ohne SSD 925€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Stärkere Grafikkarte in der Konfiguration.



*i5 Gaming PC ~1005€ (mit AMD HD 7970 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 Gaming PC OC mögl. AMD HD 7970 mit SSD 1005€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

SSD hinzugeügt.






*i5 Gaming PC~925€ (mit NVIDIA GTX 670 ohne SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 Gaming PC OC mögl. NVIDIA GTX670 ohne SSD 925€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 670 statt der HD 7970



*i5 Gaming PC~1005€ (mit NVIDIA GTX 670 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 Gaming PC OC mögl. NVIDIA GTX670 mit SSD 1010€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

SSD hinzugefügt.




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
_*











3.Rendering & Gaming 2in1*_
*a) Kein OC*
*
Intel Xeon Rendering/Gaming PC ~990€ (mit NVIDIA GTX 670 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->Xeon Highend Rendering UND Gaming non-oc NVIDIA GTX670 mit SSD 1035€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Zu diesem und dem darunterstehenden System ist zu sagen, dass man, wenn man nicht vorhat, seinen i7 zu übertakten, auf einen Xeon wechseln kann, sofern man die igp nicht braucht. Der Xeon, der eigentlich eine Server-CPU ist, bietet zwar überhaupt keine Übertaktungsmöglichkeit, ist aber billiger als der vergleichbare i7 3770.



*Intel Xeon Rendering/Gaming PC ~995€ (mit AMD HD 7970 mit SSD)
*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->Xeon Highend Rendering UND Gaming non-oc AMD HD7970 mit SSD 1030€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Zu diesem und dem obenstehenden System ist zu sagen, dass man, wenn  man nicht vorhat, seinen i7 zu übertakten, auf einen Xeon wechseln kann,  sofern man die igp nicht braucht. Der Xeon, der eigentlich eine  Server-CPU ist, bietet zwar überhaupt keine Übertaktungsmöglichkeit, ist  aber billiger als der vergleichbare i7 3770.




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
_*







b) OC möglich*_

*i7 Rendering/Gaming PC ~1150€ (mit AMD HD 7970 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i7 Highend Rendering UND Gaming PC OC mögl. AMD HD 7970 mit SSD 1150€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Dieses und das unten aufgeführte System sind, durch den i7 3770K wieder übertaktbar.



*i7 Rendering/Gaming PC ~1150€ (mit NVIDIA GTX 670 mit SSD)*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i7 Highend Rendering UND Gaming PC OC mögl. NVIDIA GTX670 mit SSD 1150€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Dieses und das unten aufgeführte System sind, durch den i7 3770K wieder übertaktbar.




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
_*











4. SLI/CF Gaming PC*_

*i5 SLI PC ~1720€ (mit NVIDIA GTX 680 SLI) für 3D oder Triplemonitoring*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
2 x ASUS GTX680-2GD5, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C3CHK0-S0UAY0YZ)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199)

-->i5 Ultra SLI GTX680 1725€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Das System eignet sich durch das SLI Gespann 2er GTX 680 zum Spielen auf mehreren Monitoren oder in 3D.


*
i5 CF PC ~1500€ (mit AMD HD 7970 CF) für 3D oder Eyefinity*


Spoiler



1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
2 x XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-797A-TNBC)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199)

-->i5 ULTRA Crossfire 7970 1505€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Dieses System eignet sich durch die 2 HD7970 im CF-Verbund für das Spielen in 3D oder auf mehreren Monitoren.




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis












*4. Fragen und Antworten*

1.Warum verwende ich bei non-oc ein anderes Gehäuse als bei OC?


Das liegt daran, dass man bei OC einen potenten Kühler braucht, der auch von der Höhe ins Gehäuse passen muss. Das Sharkoon Tauron bietet hierfür ausreichend Platz.


2. Warum wurde bei den Office PC´s ein Mainboard des Formfaktors mATX gewählt?


Bei einem Office PC wird, dank der integrierten Grafikeinheit der CPU meistens keine extra Grafikkarte benötigt, sodass man hier auf das günstigere mATX Format setzen kann.


3. Warum werden bei den OC-Systemen nicht auch ASRock Mainboards verwendet?


Da es mal zu Platzproblemen in Kombination Macho H2 und ASRock Pro3/4 Boards kam. Generell sind diese Konfigurationen nur eine Anregung. Sie sind nicht perfekt und sollen nur als Grundlage dienen. Generell kann jedes andere Mainboard verwendet werden.
























*5. ACHTUNG!!!*


Bitte diese PC-Konfigurationen nicht einfach kaufen. Bitte dazu im Forum einen Kaufberatungsthread aufmachen und diese Vorschläge NUR als Vorlage benutzen!!!













*6. Nachwort*

So, ich hoffe dieser Thread stößt nicht auf totale Abneigung, da ich mir wirklich viel Mühe gegeben habe und mich das hier nun insgesamt 7 Stunden Arbeit gekostet hat. Für Kritik, egal ob positiv oder negativ, bin ich stets offen und erfreut. Was ich allerdings nicht lesen möchte sind Aussagen wie "ich hätte aber das Board oder den Speicher genommen", denn diese Konfigurationen sind keineswegs kauffertige Exemplare, sie sollen Basis und Diskussionsgrundlage bei Kaufberatungen schaffen und den Themenerstellern schonmal einen Einblick geben, was sie für ihr Budget erwarten können.




Mfg
Target2804


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Das bei asrock z77 pro3 und 4 mit dem macho Einbauprobleme gibt wusste ich nicht.
Danke für den Hinweis
Wird dann eben ein anderer Kühler empfohlen wie der enermax ets tb40


----------



## folcalor (6. Oktober 2012)

Super Arbeit, target! 
Und ich glaube, Du hast mit diesen Konfigurationen so ziemlich das Beste/Maximum für das jeweilige Geld rausgeholt. 
Ich hab erst gestern einen neuen Rechner bestellt, dank der Beratung hier im Forum entspricht der bis auf einige kleine Abweichungen (Die aber mir anzulasten sind, z.B. anderes Case, MoBo,) genau Deiner Gaming-PC-Empfehlung mit OC-Potential für 1005€ (mit 7970 und SSD).

Wirklich Top!

so long, folcalor..


----------



## der_knoben (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Wir haben schon einen Thread dafür:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../91708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html

Das SChnitzel möchte diesen aber zum Ende des Jahres abgegeben, weil er keien Zeit mehr hat, den Thread weiterzuführen.



byaliar schrieb:


> Das bei asrock z77 pro3 und 4 mit dem macho Einbauprobleme gibt wusste ich nicht.
> Danke für den Hinweis
> Wird dann eben ein anderer Kühler empfohlen wie der enermax ets tb40


 Und das ist einfach kein Problem, was man AsRock anhaften sollte. Wenn dann sollte man das eher den Gehäusenherstellern und Thermalright anheften.
Bei mir gibt es keine Probleme. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...49-asrock-z77-pro-3-4-und-macho-probleme.html
Andere Kühler kann man immer empfehlen. Am besten sind halt Kühler, die symmetrisch aufgebaut sind.

Und target,

wenn du schon mal dabei bist, könntest du gleich noch ne HTPC-Konfig samt Llano oder Trinity mit reinpacken.

Auch wenn ich mir das jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen habe, trotzdem Super Arbeit.


----------



## facehugger (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



target2804 schrieb:


> 2.Warum sind in den Konfigurationen mit dem Asgard Pro Gehäuse zusätzlich Gehäuselüfter enthalten?
> 
> 
> 
> Anders als es bei dem Sharkoon Tauron der Fall ist, sind beim Asgard Pro *keine* Gehäuselüfter vorinstalliert. Diese sind aber in jedem System notwendig, um eine optimale Kühlung der Komponenten durch einen guten Luftstrom zu gewährleisten.


Ich glaube hier hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen... Laut der Geizhalsbeschreibung sind sehr wohl Gehäuselüfter integriert:


Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und hier auch noch einmal ein Test der zeigt, das das Asgard Pro je einen einblasenden sowie ausblasenden Luffi im 120mm-Format mitbringt:


Thema: Xigmatek Asgard Pro im Test
Also bitteschön korrigieren. Sonst hast du sehr gute Arbeit geleistet

Gruß


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Super Arbeit 

Falls Schnitzel seinen Thread an den Nagel hängen möchte, sollte man diesen Thread auf jeden Fall anpinnen


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Sieht sehr schön aus
Aber warum hast du bei den Rendering PCs den Xeon E3-1240v2 drin und nicht den E3-1230v2


----------



## KaiTorben (6. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Sache Target, eine sehr hilfreiche Auflistung hast du da gebastelt aumen: 
@Soth vlt wegen den 100 MHz mehr?


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Ja, aber 25€ Aufpreis für 100MHz mehr ?
Dann müssten/würden wir auch zu i5-3570 und co. raten


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Ich denke, da hat er sich einfach im Eifer verklickt


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

hab garnicht gesehen dass das schon gepinnt ist sonst hätte ich das garnicht entworfen. wenn schnitzel ende des jahres aufhört, würde ich es aber übernehmen, sofern er das möchte


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Nimm ne andere 680. Die Asus blockiert 3 Slots, das könnte evtl. eng werden.....


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nimm ne andere 680. Die Asus blockiert 3 Slots, das könnte evtl. eng werden.....


 Aus diesem Grund habe ich geschrieben, dass die Configs nur muster sind. keine fertigen kaufvorlagen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Ja, aber ne andere als Beispiel wäre evtl. besser. Bei 2 Karten fürt das Ref-Design die Wärme am besten ab.


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, aber ne andere als Beispiel wäre evtl. besser. Bei 2 Karten fürt das Ref-Design die Wärme am besten ab.


 
Es ist so gedacht: Der TE will SLI, schaut hier rein, sieht die config, postet sie unter das ausgefüllte formular, und wir diskutieren und optimieren


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Ja, aber man könnts so schon nen Mangel im Beispiel beseitigen.
P.S.: Ich weiß deine Arbeit mit den ganzen Threads wirklich zu schätzen, find ich gut


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Wie sieht's jetzt mit dem E3-1230v2 aus?


----------



## facehugger (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Hast du meinen Post auf Seite 1 dieses Threads überhaupt bemerkt (Stichwort Xigmatek Asgard Pro...)?

Gruß


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Ja hab ich bemerkt. der Xeon war ein fehlklick 
ich nehm die lüfter raus und ändere den xeon 


Kleines Update: xeons wurden getauscht, in den spoilern steht je eine kleine beschreibung. enermax lüfter entfernt.
anker eingefügt....

das war arbeit -.-


----------



## Legacyy (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

 Super Arbeit 

Könnte man die beiden Threads nicht irgendwie kombinieren?


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Ja, wenn der Thread nicht angepinnt werden sollte, kannst Du ja einfach Deinen angepinnten Thread erweitern und den Thread Titel entsprechend ändern. 

Ich wäre aber dafür, dass der Thread angepinnt wird. Hast Du schon mal einen Mod deswegen gefragt?


----------



## der_knoben (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Man könnte auch Schnitzels Thread entpinnen, und targets anpinnen.


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Ja, sonst wird es langsam unübersichtlich. Ist mir eh schleierhaft, wieso der "Wärmeleitpaste auftragen" Thread angepinnt wurde. Da gibt es schon gefühlte 3 Millionen How-To's auf youtube


----------



## ct5010 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Wenn du die GTX rausnimmst wär ich zufrieden - die 7970 ist viel besser als eine GTX 670... Vor allem beim Rendering-PC will ich keine GTX 6xx sehen. Bei den Non-OC 7970er wurde übrigens Gehäuse vergessen  Ich denke, ein paar Alternativen, besonders beim Gehäuse, würden sehr gut sein, aber danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Bevor mich hier jemand schlachtet - ich werd's weiter machen.


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Dann könnte man ja den "Wärmeleitpaste-Thread" in RonnieColeman's Zusammenbau-Thread integrieren (oder in die CPU-Abteilung verschieben) und diesen Thread mit anpinnen.  Sonst würde es langsam echt unübersichtlich.

Denn die Zusammenstellungen hier finde ich perfekt 

JM2C


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Es gibt einen Wärmeleitpasten Thread?
Wozu?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...55-how-waermeleitpaste-richtig-auftragen.html


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Ich habe ihn gelesen und deshalb frage ich ja.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Es ist ein How-To. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Ja das sehe ich. Ist es nicht sinnvoll die mal zusammen zu werfen?
Extra einen WLP Thread ist meiner Meinung nach überflüssig. Man kann das Video nehmen und woanders mit einbauen.
Allerdings müsste ich das Video erst auf Richtigkeit prüfen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Du alter Besserwisser 

Und ich bin eh dafür, dass wir die How-To´s zusammenlegen...


----------



## Adi1 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Gute Arbeit target .

Ich denke aber auch, je mehr da oben angepinnt wird, umso weniger wird da wirklich was gelesen.
Lesen dauert halt .


----------



## mindblowing (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Hi,

Hut ab target, echt gute Arbeit .
Trotzdem 1-2 Anregungen, wenn es Müll ist was ich hier schreibe einfach ignorieren.......
Vielleicht könnte man noch eine Officevariante mit den neuen AMD "Trinity" Processor Technologie
reinnehmen, falls einer nebenher bißchen daddeln will , wobei da eh nicht so viel geht.
Die CPU liegt aber auf Augenhöhe  mit dem I3 3240, hat die bessere Grafikeinheit
zu ungunsten eines höheren Stromverbrauchs.
Kann man ja in dem Link unten nachlesen......

AMD A10-5800K und A8-5500 Trinity im Test: Schnellste integrierte Grafikeinheit trifft guten CPU-Part [Test der Woche

Die ersten Processorer sind seit ca. 10 Tagen bei Geizhals gelistet. AMD Sockel FM2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grüße

P.S. Das hier soll nur eine Anregung sein und in keinsten Falle eine Kritik, an der Menge Arbeit die Du Dir
gemacht hast .


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Finde es schön, dass es Leute gibt, die Verbesserungsvorschläge haben.
Ich werde dieses TUT erstmal nicht mit in die WLP aufnehmen, da sich irgendwie rauskristallisiert hat, dass schnitzel einen nachfolger für seinen Konfigurationsthread sucht, den ich evt. übernehmen darf, wenn es denn recht ist. vorher belasse ich alles so, da schnitzel sich ebenfalls viel arbeit gemacht hat und das ihm gegenüber unfair wäre. 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich seinen thread glatt übersehen hatte, sonst hätte ich mir die arbeit evt nicht gemacht. war der meinung sowas gibts hier noch nicht.


Wenn entschieden ist, wie verfahren wird, dann gibts genauere Infos von mir.
Bezüglich des WLP Turorials könnte mal einer ganz lieb n mod fragen, ob ers ins CPU forum verschiebt. ein sticky kann ja in den [How-TO]Pc zusammenbauen-Thread übernommen werden, sodass man darauf verweisen kann.

Man sollte, zwecks der vielen PINS, auch die beiden How to´s zusammenlegen, die zeigen, wie man einen PC baut. mein video steht hierfür übrigens gern zur verfügung!


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



target2804 schrieb:


> da sich irgendwie rauskristallisiert hat, dass schnitzel einen nachfolger für seinen Konfigurationsthread sucht, den ich evt. übernehmen darf, wenn es denn recht ist. vorher belasse ich alles so, da schnitzel sich ebenfalls viel arbeit gemacht hat und das ihm gegenüber unfair wäre.


 
Das ist eine gute Idee. Du bist sehr motiviert dabei. Das hat positive Auswirkungen.

Ich würde dann sagen dass du einen komplett neuen Thread aufbaust und die beiden anderen geschlossen werden.


----------



## Timsu (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Bei dem Office PC können nochmal einige Euro beim RAM gespart werden, außerdem ist der Boxedkühler gerade bei Intel im Officebetrieb recht leise.Als Gehäuse könnte man auch das Asgard nehmen und den mitgelieferten Lüfter nach hinten versetzen, zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter werden so nicht mehr benotigt.


----------



## target2804 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



Timsu schrieb:


> Bei dem Office PC können nochmal einige Euro beim RAM gespart werden, außerdem ist der Boxedkühler gerade bei Intel im Officebetrieb recht leise.Als Gehäuse könnte man auch das Asgard nehmen und den mitgelieferten Lüfter nach hinten versetzen, zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter werden so nicht mehr benotigt.



das sind genau die sachen, die hier nicht reingehören. das sind die sachen, die im kaufberatungsthread dann bseprochen werden sollen.


----------



## Timsu (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



target2804 schrieb:


> das sind genau die sachen, die hier nicht reingehören. das sind die sachen, die im kaufberatungsthread dann bseprochen werden sollen.


Ich würde trotzdem hier besprechen wie man die Konfiguration optimieren kann.

Ich finde es etwas komisch, dass in einem Thread 5x erwähnt wird bei Mindfactory Gold-Service rauszunehmen, dafür aber bei RAM 5-10€ mehr ausgeben, nur weil er sinnlose (gerade bei Office) Heatspreader hat.


----------



## Research (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Es sollte zumindest vermerkt werden.

Eine eigene Rubrik der "How to"s sollte gemacht werden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Du könntest noch ein "Gelegenheitsspieler-PC" und einen "Multimedia-PC" Konfigureieren. Da würde sich Trinity anbieten.
Außerdem fehlt mir bei Office noch eine AMD Alternative.
Bei Office kannst du (z.B. mit einem Pentium) auch noch ein günstigeres System hinbekommen. Nur für Office ist ein i3 overpowered.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



john201050 schrieb:


> Du könntest noch ein "Gelegenheitsspieler-PC" und einen "Multimedia-PC" Konfigureieren. Da würde sich Trinity anbieten.
> Außerdem fehlt mir bei Office noch eine AMD Alternative.
> Bei Office kannst du (z.B. mit einem Pentium) auch noch ein günstigeres System hinbekommen. Nur für Office ist ein i3 overpowered.


 
Inwiefern würde sich da Trinity lohnen?

m.M.n. lohnt der nur, wenn der Nutzer wenig Geld hat und nur Programme nutzt, die aus mehr als 4 Kerne deutlich einen Vorteil ziehen, sonst nicht


----------



## Research (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Mit wenig Geld hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



Research schrieb:


> Mit wenig Geld hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


 
Meistens sind Programme, die mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützen, teure und professionelle Programme.

Leute, die solche Programme nutzen, haben meistens mehr Geld, sodass man sowieso ein Xeon oder noch mehr leisten kann.

Insofern finde ich eine Konfig mit einem Spielzeugbagger unnötig.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Es gibt Leute die den ganzen Tag WinRar Archive erstellen und da ist der Bulldozer dank AES eine richtige Prollo Raupe.


----------



## nattlebet02 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe mich noch nie näher mit dem Thema "Zusammenbau eines PC" beschäftigt und habe bisher immer Rechner von der Stange gekauft. 
Durch dieses Forum bin ich aber auf den Trichter gekommen mein PC mal aus mehreren Einzeteilen zu bestellen. Der Zusammenbau soll aber vom Händler erledigt werden.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich habe mich für den hier in diesem Thread genannten PC i5 Gaming PC ~900€ (mit NVIDIA GTX 670 mit SSD) entschieden. Ich habe nur ein paar Fragen dazu.

1.) Was ist mit einer WLAN-Karte ? Die muss ich doch dazu bestellen, oder ? (Habe keinen Wlan-Stick, aktuell im Laptop geht das so)
2.) Die gleiche Frage stellt sich mir mit der Soundkarte

Sind wahrscheinlich Anfängerfragen, aber ich habe echt keine Ahnung (bis jetzt).

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Mach bitte einen Thread für dich auf. 
Geh auf das Unterforum  und klicke dann oben links auf "Thema erstellen".
Du beachtest diesen Thread und erstellst dann deinen Post.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Willkommen im Forum. 

Wie im ersten Post bereits steht, sind das nur vorlagen.

Lies dir am Besten das hier durch und mach dann hier einen neuen Thread auf. Da schreibst du im ersten Post die Config, welche du dir hier ausgesucht hast und dann wirst du individuell beraten. 


_EDIT_: Fuuuuuuu mal wieder zu langsam.


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

deleted


----------



## target2804 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Es gibt gar keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme. Hatte beide hier, passt tadellos!


 Doch die gibt es in der Tat. Und zwar dann, wenn du gerade mit dieser Kühler-Mainboard-Kombination ein falsches case erwischst. Es gab schon User, die hatten dann den Macho am hinteren caselüfter kleben


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*



target2804 schrieb:


> Doch die gibt es in der Tat. Und zwar dann, wenn du gerade mit dieser Kühler-Mainboard-Kombination ein falsches case erwischst. Es gab schon User, die hatten dann den Macho am hinteren caselüfter kleben


 
Jo, beim Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gab es schon öfters diese Probleme.


----------



## JensderRoggi (1. Februar 2013)

deleted


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Tach 

Ich würde mal die Samsung SSD 830 in den Zusammenstellungen durch die Samsung SSD 840 oder Crucial m4 ersetzen. Die Samsung SSD 830 ist kaum noch erhältlich, und wenn dann viel zu teuer.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Moin


Ich sehe das wie Softy. Desweiteren könntest du den 3450 gegen den etwas schnelleren 3470 austauschen, der sogar günstiger ist.


----------



## target2804 (2. Februar 2013)

Wird alles demnächst überarbeitet  Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Karless (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Was ist mit apu- builds ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. April 2013)

Der Thread wurde leider seit Längerem nicht mehr aktualisiert 

Deswegen sind auch keine APU-Systeme dabei.


----------



## target2804 (16. April 2013)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Werde mich diese und die nächste Woche darum kümmern. Hatte/habe leider eine etwas schwierige familiäre Situation und deshalb leider wenig Zeit.


----------



## worf9910 (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Wieso hast du beim sli System 2 gtx 680 genommen
anstatt 2 670er, obwohl die 680er kaum Mehrleistung liefern?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. April 2013)

target hat das aus folgendem Grund gemacht: Wenn man schon so viel Kohle für einen Rechner ausgibt, macht der Mehrpreis den Kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## Fafafin (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Leitfaden] Die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden*

Schade, dass dieser Thread mittlerweile eingestaubt ist.
Aber vielleicht wirds mit Haswell und GTX 7xx ja wieder ein Update geben?


----------

